# فيديو شرح ثلاثي الابعاد لتركيب محرك بنزين لسيارة مرسيدس



## baleegh999 (16 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اهديكم اليوم فيديو شرح ثلاثي الابعاد لتركيب محرك بنزين لسيارة مرسيدس خطوة بخطوة بالتفصيل الممل وهذا الفيديو قد سبقني الكثير من الاخوة لطرحة من قبل فجزاهم الله كل خير وانا اعيد رفعة هذة المرة لتعم الفائدة

وهذا هو رابط تنزيل الملف المضغوط الذي يحتوي الفيديو

http://rapidshare.com/files/154700357/Engine_Build.rar


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 أكتوبر 2008)

تسلم والف شكر .

نترقب جديدك .

قفبل تحياتي واعتزازي .


البغدادي


----------



## defo (13 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة كل خير عنا وعن سائر المسلمين 
defo


----------



## ahmed17-3 (24 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على المجهود المقدم منكم


----------



## car000 (25 يناير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس_111 (23 مارس 2010)

شكرا وجزااك الله كل خير


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (8 أبريل 2010)

شكررررررررررررررراااااااااا لككككككككككك اخي العزيزززززززززززز


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## elgamel2210 (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## صديقي مراد (8 أبريل 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## ر. مهندسين يوسف (27 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## bourahla12 (15 فبراير 2011)

mercccccccci:75::20:


----------



## تامر شوقى الجزار (31 مارس 2011)

انا أسف بس الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## waelelgammam1 (25 أبريل 2011)

الف شكر على المجهود المقدم منكم


----------



## BA10 (26 أبريل 2011)

شكر خاص لك


----------



## عادل الدسوقى (30 أبريل 2011)

موضوع جميل وينقصة الرابط وشكرا


----------



## محمد عوض الله عبد (25 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## peter george (26 سبتمبر 2011)

الف شكر بس الرابط لا يعمل ممكن ترفعوا تانى


----------



## صادق سلطان ثامر (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

